# Wer muss den heute noch arbeiten?



## maxi (3 Januar 2009)

Wer von euch angestellten muss den heute noch alles arbeiten?
Muss jetzt zu einer IBN bei der es nicht wirklich einen Schaltplan gibt und ich aus dem Schaltschrnak schon 3 Fehler entfernt habe.
Bin gerade hoch motiviert am Samstag Früh zu arbeiten


----------



## jabba (3 Januar 2009)

Arbeiten immer, nur raus muss ich heute nicht.
Hab noch ein kleines progrämmschen fertigzustellen.
(13 Bänder, 6 Achsen, 2 Schrauber, 2 promess, 1 NC, 3 Roboter, 2 Kamera, 3 Scanner) naja so 50% hab ich schon,  und Abnahme ist laut Kunden ja erst am Dienstag *ROFL*


----------



## maxi (3 Januar 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Arbeiten immer, nur raus muss ich heute nicht.
> Hab noch ein kleines progrämmschen fertigzustellen.
> (13 Bänder, 6 Achsen, 2 Schrauber, 2 promess, 1 NC, 3 Roboter, 2 Kamera, 3 Scanner) naja so 50% hab ich schon, und Abnahme ist laut Kunden ja erst am Dienstag *ROFL*


 
Ich hatte einen spezialisten für Eplan erstellen und Schaltschrankbau.
Mir fehlen da ganz die Worte für eine beschriebung die nicht der Zensur verfallen würden. Habe das Programm bescheidene 3 mal schreiben müssen um jetzt bei der IBN alles neu zu machen, da der Kollege der Verkabelt hat die häfte anders gemacht hat, ( was aber richtig ist, weil der Plan ist wirklich ihn Worte :O) )

So jetzt konnte ich mein Leid mal wenigstens jemanden erzählen :O) nun kann ich arbeiten gehen.


----------



## Lebenslang (3 Januar 2009)

Moin Maxi,

nicht jammern  ist doch immer so.
Ich muss nächste Woche zur IBN nach Osteuropa und habe außer dem eplan noch nichts fertig 
Werde jetzt mal den Simatic Manager starten und ein paar Zeilen code schreiben, den Rest mach ich im Flugzeug und vor Ort.

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Wer von euch angestellten muss den heute noch alles arbeiten?



Ich.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## TimoK (3 Januar 2009)

Ich auch, obwohl ich eigentlich Urlaub hab... ( Genauso wie am 24, 25, 26,27.12.08 ...)


----------



## maxi (3 Januar 2009)

Schlimme ist, das der, der den Mist verbrochen hat Urlaub bekommen hat über die kompletten Feiertage und davor + danach.

Habe vorhin mitbekommen das draussen die Sonne scheint. Freundin hat angerufen das ihr bisschen langweilig ist. 
Bin grad mürrisch :O)


----------



## Kieler (3 Januar 2009)

.. ich mache mich auch schon für die nächste Woche warm. Muss heute und morgen noch Programme schreiben, die in der nächsten Woche laufen sollen.


----------



## TimoK (3 Januar 2009)

Ich bin jetzt fertig, hab also frei ;-)

Euch noch ein schönes Wochenende!

Gruss
Timo

P.S. Die Sonne scheint wirklich! Ich hab sie schon gesehn!


----------



## maxi (3 Januar 2009)

Wow hier gehts gerade ab,

draussen fahren schon 5 grosse und 2 kleine Feuerwehrautos,

Korregiere jetzt noch ein Grosses mit einer riesen Leiter drauf.

Und 3 Rettungswagen vorbei.

Und die fahren alle richtung meiner Bude


----------



## Ralle (3 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Wow hier gehts gerade ab,
> 
> draussen fahren schon 5 grosse und 2 kleine Feuerwehrautos,
> 
> ...



Maxi, hast du die Kettensäge zu Hause unbeaufsichtigt laufen lassen?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Januar 2009)

Oder er hat den Partybus gerufen: 'Sende eine SMS mit dem Stichwort "Feuer" an die 112 und innerhalb von 10 Minuten steht ein roter Partybus mit derbem Sound vor deiner Tür.'


----------



## Rudi (3 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Schlimme ist, das der, der den Mist verbrochen hat Urlaub bekommen hat über die kompletten Feiertage und davor + danach.
> 
> Habe vorhin mitbekommen das draussen die Sonne scheint. Freundin hat angerufen das ihr bisschen langweilig ist.
> Bin grad mürrisch :O)



Dann gib uns doch mal die Adresse deiner Freundin !


----------



## Hermann (3 Januar 2009)

am besten noch mit bild


----------



## Question_mark (3 Januar 2009)

*Das Bild ist doch da ..*

Hallo,



			
				Hermann schrieb:
			
		

> am besten noch mit bild



Maxi hat doch sein Avatar hier im Forum, einfach mal angucken ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Januar 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Maxi hat doch sein Avatar hier im Forum, einfach mal angucken ...



Das ist doch der gute Otto - mach doch nicht meine Kindheitsträume kaputt.
Aber ich fand die androide Blechbüchse damals sowieso besser, der hatte mehr Ahnung (zumindest als Hilfe vom Captain).

Wenn jemand hier ab und zu mal im Heise-Forum ist:
Da gibt es einen Poster Namens Pandaschnitzel dessen Ortographie doch extrem Maxis' ähnelt...ich glaub das könnten die selben sein.

Gruß


----------



## SBC-User (4 Januar 2009)

um dieurpsrüngliche frage mal zu beantworten, ja ich mußte gestern arbeiten

scada für systemintegratoren gerade ziehen bei ner liegenschaft mit mehreren 10000 felddatenpunkten über bus etc.


----------



## peter(R) (4 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Wer von euch angestellten muss den heute noch alles arbeiten?



Soll mir das sagen, daß man bei uns freischaffenden eh davon ausgeht dass wir arbeiten ??   *ROFL*

peter(R)


----------



## kermit (4 Januar 2009)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Soll mir das sagen, daß man bei uns freischaffenden eh davon ausgeht dass wir arbeiten ?? *ROFL*
> 
> peter(R)


na, zumindest haben die freischaffenden keine Stempeluhr, die, je nach Laufrichtung, mal jene, mal andere Gehirnregionen aktiviert


----------



## peter(R) (4 Januar 2009)

>Scherzmodus Ein<
Ist das jetzt ein Kompliment, eine Beleidigung   
Oder was ganz anderes ..... ?
>Scherzmodus Aus<

peter(R)


----------



## SBC-User (4 Januar 2009)

anscheinend


----------



## kermit (4 Januar 2009)

peter(R) schrieb:


> ...Ist das jetzt ein Kompliment...


also, ich bin ja Angestellter und als solcher nicht gerade Wasserträger (zumindest nicht in meiner jetzigen Funktion), habe aber keine Stempeluhr. Gut - Zeiterfassung müssen wir trotzdem machen

Und insofern beneide ich manchmal die, die bestimmte Sorgen an der Stempeluhr so abgeben können, wie andere ihren Mantel an der Garderobe. Und manchmal bin ich trotzdem froh, dass mein Chef mehr Sorgen hat als ich.

Und um auf Maxis Topic zurück zu kommen: ich hatte im fraglichen Zeitraum Bereitschaft - und das Glück, dass keiner angerufen hat:-D


----------



## SBC-User (4 Januar 2009)

also bei mir wurde schon angerufen, bin auch auf bereitschaft gewessen


----------



## plc_tippser (5 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen spezialisten für Eplan erstellen und Schaltschrankbau.
> Mir fehlen da ganz die Worte für eine beschriebung die nicht der Zensur verfallen würden. Habe das Programm bescheidene 3 mal schreiben müssen um jetzt bei der IBN alles neu zu machen, da der Kollege der Verkabelt hat die häfte anders gemacht hat, ( was aber richtig ist, weil der Plan ist wirklich ihn Worte :O) )
> 
> So jetzt konnte ich mein Leid mal wenigstens jemanden erzählen :O) nun kann ich arbeiten gehen.


 

Frage: Hast du dem Spezialisten die Vorgaben schriftlich gegeben?

Frohes neues, pt


----------



## maxi (8 Januar 2009)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Soll mir das sagen, daß man bei uns freischaffenden eh davon ausgeht dass wir arbeiten ?? *ROFL*
> 
> peter(R)


 

Ja, den Selbstständig heist:

Selbst und Ständig!


----------



## peter(R) (8 Januar 2009)

wem  sagst du das ????    
Mir etwa ??

peter(R)


----------



## zotos (8 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen spezialisten für Eplan erstellen und Schaltschrankbau.
> Mir fehlen da ganz die Worte für eine beschriebung die nicht der Zensur verfallen würden. Habe das Programm bescheidene 3 mal schreiben müssen um jetzt bei der IBN alles neu zu machen, da der Kollege der Verkabelt hat die häfte anders gemacht hat, ( was aber richtig ist, weil der Plan ist wirklich ihn Worte :O) )
> 
> So jetzt konnte ich mein Leid mal wenigstens jemanden erzählen :O) nun kann ich arbeiten gehen.



Ich hoffe diesen "Spezialisten" hast Du nicht hier im Forum gefunden.


----------



## SBC-User (18 Januar 2009)

jipiee der feierabend naht


----------



## Kieler (18 Januar 2009)

SBC-User schrieb:


> jipiee der feierabend naht



.... nachdem die Kinder im Bett sind, kann ich noch etwas an  meinem aktuellem Projekt sitzen.


----------



## SBC-User (18 Januar 2009)

ich muß meine dann erstma noch zu bett bringen


----------



## plc_tippser (19 Januar 2009)

Kieler schrieb:


> .... nachdem die Kinder im Bett sind, kann ich noch etwas an meinem aktuellem Projekt sitzen.


 
Im Bett, um 18:00??????

Wie geht das denn


----------

